# 2 pt hitch???



## Brob (Apr 4, 2008)

Would someone have a picture of a 2 pt hitch for a farmall tractor. I wold like to see one. 
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe this is a 2 pt. or what Farmall called the Fast Hitch. 

http://www.chatstractors.com/041058_farmall400.htm

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way Brob!


----------



## Brob (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks
I just purchased a 300 and I was trying to figure out what hitch it had on it. I know its not a 3 and I dont think its a 2 either. It just seems to have the bar in the back but there is no lifting arms, just the "tow bar??" hooked directly to the frame of the tractor. Thanks again for the pic, they are beautiful tractors.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

My dad has a two point hitch on his Super C. It should have releases on both sides in order to slide that bar out and it should move or its not what is known as a two point hitch. My dads has a hydrolic arm that raises and lowers the two point hitch. I can change the implements from the drivers seat without ever getting off the tractor with a rod my dad made.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk2/?action=view&current=IMG_5342.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk2/IMG_5342.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk2/?action=view&current=77710149.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk2/77710149.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
This is a two point attachment you can see the spears that plug into the tractor.

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk2/?action=view&current=539d_1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk2/539d_1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Again a attachment with the spear that plugs into the back of the two point.

My dad bought an attachment from TSC that converts by plugging it in and then you can attach the three point attachments.


----------



## Brob (Apr 4, 2008)

That looks good morgan. Im guessing those two bars that run under and to the front are some sort of pivoting system that anchors the hitch as well as enables it to go up and down?? What does a conversion like that run price wise?
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no idea what it cost to put one on a tractor because it came installed on Dads tractor. It has two levers and you can adjust the attachment from side to side with those levers. I bet it would cost more to do it than Dad gave for the whole tractor. He gave $1500.00 for the Super C with 12 attachments and the old tractor only needed some paint and tires, it still runs good. He bought it about 6 yrs ago.


----------



## Brob (Apr 4, 2008)

Its a great looking tractor. I just bought a 300 that im working on and would like to use it for some light work but Im going to have to find some pull behind implements for the ol' girl.
Thanks for all the info


----------

